# Delta 17-900 drill press opinions



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a drill press and found a Delta 17-900 on CL that looks like its barely been used. He was asking $525 which is insane so I offered him $250 citing the Porter Cable at Lowes being $349. He came back at $275. I'm second guessing myself and thinking maybe the Porter Cable at $350 is a better deal. Does anyone think the Delta 17-900 is worth it at $275 if if really is mint?

One other option is a new in box Ridgid dp1550 for $300. Not sure what to do.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

compared to the porter cable that would be a better deal, indeed. But both are a bit overpriced .


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Both the ridgid and the delta are too high IMHO.
IIRC, the delta doesn't have as long a spindle stroke as the pc, which is the one I'd go for.


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

I was originally leaning towards the Delta just for the name and the extra bit of swing, but you are probably right. I've been watching for a used DP on CL for the last 3 months and everything in my area is either overpriced or it sells fast.

I tried to buy the PC one on Sunday at my local Lowes, but they wouldn't match the Harbor Freight coupon I had so I left. There is one other Lowes in my area that I will try. At the very least I might be able to get them to do 10% off. It sucks because the PC was $329 last week and they raised the darn price a couple days before I was going to pick one up.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think the Delta 17-900 at $275 it a great price. I own one. I can't see why you would offer him $250 and then "hem and haw" at $275. How long do you think you will search to find another one like it at that price? If it's taking food out of your mouth, then you shouldn't buy either at this point. Good luck!

Edited for correction: My error, I have the Delta 18-900. Not sure how much difference there is.

Bill


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The 17-900 is a decent press with a 3/4 HP motor, but only 3 3/8" quill stroke. The pc has 4" and the ridgid has just under that. I have the ridgid and paid $200 for it. If I were buying now, I'd either get the PC or wait for a better deal on a used press.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one I bought new in 1992, and paid $298 for it. No way would I pay $250. It's a serviceable DP, but his price strikes me as being high. Over the years the only I've done was replace the chuck (factory one isn't all that good) with a 3/4" one, and the drive belts.


----------

